# IDF radically improves its air strike capabilities



## a_majoor (11 Jun 2014)

The IDF claims to have increased its ability to strike and destroy targets by 4X in a matter of years. While the article lis very sort of details, the ability to service targets at this rate is something of a game changer. AD would have to be radically improved since even _one_ enemy warplane coming through would be able to wreak disproportionate damage on ground targets. The rest of the article is a bit silly, giving Israel B-52's and massive bunker busters is actually a marginal capability (shutting down deep bunkers by destroying their surface support facilities like electrical generation and air filtration, or sealing their entrances with conventional bunker busters would be equally effective, much cheaper and doable with existing systems. Shutting down systems using cyberwar techniques would be even better, and more unobtrusive).

http://nextbigfuture.com/2014/06/israel-air-forcehas-quadrupled-air.html



> *Israel Air Force has quadrupled air strike capability in two years*
> 
> Israeli Air Force has doubled their air strike abilities twice in the past two years. By the end of 2014 they will see an improvement of 400% to our offensive capabilities relative to the recent past as a result of a long improvement process.
> 
> ...


----------

